# Welche Linux Distri als Live System auf USB Stick?



## -RedMoon- (11. Juli 2017)

Moin,

ich möchte mir ein Linux Live System auf einem USB Stick installieren. Dieses soll für sicheres Surfen im Internet dienen z.B. für Online Banking usw. Es soll weiterhin möglich sein eigene Software zu installieren. Daher fällt Tails mal weg.
Was empfiehlt Ihr? Mint will mit meiner Nvidia Karte nicht, sonst hätte ich das genommen.

Die Distri soll auch nicht nach Hause telefonieren.


----------



## Amon (11. Juli 2017)

Kannst du eigentlich jede Distri nehmen. Wenn Mint nicht will, schau dir mal Ubuntu an. Fürs Onlinebanking gibt es sogar was spezielles, nennt sich Bankix.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## -RedMoon- (11. Juli 2017)

bankix wurde leider eingestellt und basiert mittlerweile auf einer alten Version, sonst wäre das meine Wahl gewesen


----------



## Amon (11. Juli 2017)

Oh! Das wusste ich garnicht. Ich mache mein Onlinebanking ja auch unter Linux, allerdings habe ich dafür einen Laptop auf dem Mint installiert ist.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Juli 2017)

Mein Tipp an dich SDHC karte classe 10 und ein Kartenleser der auch den Schreibschutz akzeptiert. Laut tests setzen das genau nicht alles Kartenleser um.
Ct hatte da einmal einen test, da hat der Transcend leser als einziger wirklich den Schreibschutz korrekt umgesetzt.
Zu den Os typen:
Wenn es lightweight sein soll LXLE wenn du auf Arch wild bist dann Antergos oder Manjaro. 
Nur wie immer, bei einem live system - der browser sollte alktuell sein und das wird man nur erreichen wenn man das system jedes mal updated das wird mit der zeit anstrengend.
Wenn du passende HW irgendwo hast, schau einmal ob vielleicht Qubes OS: A reasonably secure operating system drauf rennt, geniales Konzept  sehr gute umsetzug.


----------



## -RedMoon- (13. Juli 2017)

ja, Qubes OS habe ich auch bereits entdeckt. Muss es nur noch lauffähig auf den Stick bekommen, was komischerweise nicht funktionieren möchte


----------



## razzor1984 (21. Juli 2017)

-RedMoon- schrieb:


> ja, Qubes OS habe ich auch bereits entdeckt. Muss es nur noch lauffähig auf den Stick bekommen, was komischerweise nicht funktionieren möchte



Wenn du passende HW hast brenn  dir das iso runter, dann ein usb stick 32gb mit halbwegs moderater Schreibrate an das System anschliesen(Installations medium). Da qubes so oder so alles in dem ram lädt ist die Schreibleistung vom Quellmedium nicht so entscheident.
Viel wichtiger ist der Ram ab 16gb kann man das Os verwenden besser sind 32gb.
Zur Hw - Netwzwerkkarten wenn diese Probleme macht dann einen von Intel, bei der Grafik nvidia (eher alte modelle nichts all zu neues) bei AMD gehts bis zur 6xxx gut, alles darüber geht nicht da dem Kernel die Treiber fehlen......
Alles getest unter Qubes 3.2


----------



## -RedMoon- (21. Juli 2017)

ich habe es bereits am laufen. Funktioniert gut, lediglich meine 1080GTX hat er als normale VGA eingebunden, aber ich möchte ja nicht spielen


----------

